# My Spectacled Camian + Enclosure



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

This is my camian and enclosure.
The enclosure is a 4ft long fish tank that i have seperated with a reinforced plain of glass with smooth edge's. I used fish tank silicone to secure the glass in, i filled the tank with water over days to see if there was any leaks prior to getting my animal. After i finished getting all the leaks i left it to dry and added another layer to make sure, i let finished coat and the under coat to dry for 72 hour's each.








And the croc.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Lovely looking croc & nice set up :2thumb:

Do you find the croc spends more time in the water or on the land? When I've seen them in shops they're always in the water : victory:


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

very nice fishtank mate.:notworthy:
only thing i should do something different is the light above the water away and change it with a ceramic heater, most caimans don't like very bright light, in the wild they hide mostly all time, and the heater in the water must be crash proof, so take something what you can put over it, or take a extern heater for water, when the glass breaks, you will electicute youre animal and the heater gets far to high temperature when he touches it, he can burn himself.
and put little gravel in the water, he will eat it, they all do 

no offence, just how i would do it: victory:


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

andy2086 said:


> Lovely looking croc & nice set up :2thumb:
> 
> Do you find the croc spends more time in the water or on the land? When I've seen them in shops they're always in the water : victory:


Thanks, and yeah he spends most of his time in the water unless when hes hungry he comes onto land and "churps" while sitting on his food dish, then runs back into the water.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

snakeparadise said:


> very nice fishtank mate.:notworthy:
> only thing i should do something different is the light above the water away and change it with a ceramic heater, most caimans don't like very bright light, in the wild they hide mostly all time, and the heater in the water must be crash proof, so take something what you can put over it, or take a extern heater for water, when the glass breaks, you will electicute youre animal and the heater gets far to high temperature when he touches it, he can burn himself.
> and put little gravel in the water, he will eat it, they all do
> 
> no offence, just how i would do it: victory:


Thanks for the advice , i will throw in a ceramic heater as i have one to spare, and the thing about the gravel in it is that when he decides to rip apart a meal and make a mess i wasnt able to find what was causing the smell so i took it out and makes it easier, since its a open top tank the smell was ungodly and the only way to get rid of it was for me to do a full water change. I just do 1/3 water changes every week anyway. A friend of mine that is on this forum also keeps the bottom of his tank clear for the same reason (dirt easy to spot)

Where the heater is placed he doesnt come over to it, but i have being thinking of ways to cover it just in case,maybe some sort of cage or placing it under the filter where he cant get to, the risks are too high for just a open heater. Thanks for the concern


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

no problem, and thanks for taking the advice. 
better safe then sorry i'll say:notworthy:
the gravel is for his weight in the water, so he can easily go under ( don't know how it's called in english )
what filter do you use, there i have no problems with smelly things.
i use a extern filter that also heats my water, and keeping my water fast moving, i use eheim pro2.

and for the rest i realy like that fishtank, and ofcourse the little caiman:no1:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

snakeparadise said:


> no problem, and thanks for taking the advice.
> better safe then sorry i'll say:notworthy:
> the gravel is for his weight in the water, so he can easily go under ( don't know how it's called in english )
> what filter do you use, there i have no problems with smelly things.
> ...


Ah right i see, he has never had a problem with buoyancy in the water, he some times sleeps under the turtle dock i have for him. Im using a PF3 interpet power filter at the moment, but im actually sorting a tank for my retic that is going to fit under the caiman tank and i will have room to add a external, now i have a idea what is good and ill get a eheim pro2 since your saying they are good .


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

That last pic is so cute! :2thumb:

How do those light fittings stay secured? Just interested.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Skyespirit86 said:


> That last pic is so cute! :2thumb:
> 
> How do those light fittings stay secured? Just interested.


They are clamp lamp's and there is lips on both sides of the tank at the top, i added them because when the tank had a lid the humidity was way too high and the little guy got a respiratory infection(so i was told) he was weezing alot and was generally less active.
So i took the lid off and got the clamp lamp's, works like a charm!
Here's a qucik snap of it i took.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks fantastic 

He wont be in there long though lol !


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

fangsy said:


> Looks fantastic
> 
> He wont be in there long though lol !


Thank's mate, yeah:lol2: hes growing like a champ! and the diet he's on, i think he'll get another few months or so out of it!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

lol, sounds about right


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

cracking setup..... Get the fish in there lol....


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> cracking setup..... Get the fish in there lol....


Cheer's, and i had fish in the tank awhile ago, they where all lunch to him, there is one hiding under the turtle dock too if you have a good look, its a large pacu, i got 3 of them and he ate 2 the last one just got too big. Gona need to get some more fish soon.


----------



## mikevalo666 (Mar 24, 2011)

they look awsome, is there anywere in the uk you can buy caiman ?


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

mikevalo666 said:


> they look awsome, is there anywere in the uk you can buy caiman ?



Pets at home have them on special offer at the moment.


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

Razorscale said:


> This is my camian and enclosure.
> The enclosure is a 4ft long fish tank that i have seperated with a reinforced plain of glass with smooth edge's. I used fish tank silicone to secure the glass in, i filled the tank with water over days to see if there was any leaks prior to getting my animal. After i finished getting all the leaks i left it to dry and added another layer to make sure, i let finished coat and the under coat to dry for 72 hour's each.
> image
> And the croc.
> ...


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

great set-up mate lovely animal cantwait to get mine im just waiting for my inspection


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

not too sure what the glass the tank is made from, but if the tank gets cold outside or something and the water heater gets really hot, the glass tank can explode! ive only seen this happen once, but also me being stupid once done it myself, my water heater broke on my caiman and i put a heat mat under the tank to warm the water, and the tank cracked because of the heat about 2 hours after.

try explaining to the flat downstairs that you croc tank is leaking through there celling! :gasp:

also 99% of DWA inspectors tell you, you must have a metal guard around the water heater. some like the filter\pump to be encased too. with no possible access to the cables inside the tank.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Jibber said:


> not too sure what the glass the tank is made from, but if the tank gets cold outside or something and the water heater gets really hot, the glass tank can explode! ive only seen this happen once, but also me being stupid once done it myself, my water heater broke on my caiman and i put a heat mat under the tank to warm the water, and the tank cracked because of the heat about 2 hours after.
> 
> try explaining to the flat downstairs that you croc tank is leaking through there celling! :gasp:
> 
> also 99% of DWA inspectors tell you, you must have a metal guard around the water heater. some like the filter\pump to be encased too. with no possible access to the cables inside the tank.



Glass tanks are made out of glass first of all, this fish tank i use its very thick glass and the room itself isnt cold so that wont happen, i have since changed around my tank since that picture, the caiman cant touch the heater.

"my water heater broke on my caiman and i put a heat mat under the tank to warm the water, and the tank cracked because of the heat about 2 hours after."
Wasnt there like 3 threads about you saying you are just getting your caiman??
How did you manage to get a DWA licence in a flat? i thought you had to own the premises to get your licence granted.


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

ive had a spec about 2 years ago, this is a dwarf cur caiman ive ordered from hamm.

just giving you a few tips, as this is what this forum is about?

and saying your glass tank is made from glass, if you read properly it said, what glass is your tank made from. theres certain glass if it is not tempered will crack very easy and will get weak over time.
put a glass bottle on a fire, the next day tap the bottle really lightly and it will crack into thousands of bits! i know the tank wont get that hot but the heat off the water heater will stress the glass out over time.

any way, when it gets bigger ive got a large water pump, filter, heater, which pumps 1000L an hour, which you can turn down to around 100L min, its basically brand new, got a 4ft 6ft black plastic pond liner only used for a few weeks if anyone wants it, as ive got a all in 1 kit now.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Jibber said:


> ive had a spec about 2 years ago, this is a dwarf cur caiman ive ordered from hamm.
> 
> just giving you a few tips, as this is what this forum is about?
> 
> ...


What happened to the speccy?


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> What happened to the speccy?


i got a new job and didnt get to spend enough time with it, and a mate of mine owns 3, and a tank which is about 15ft x 15ft! he said he'll take it. ill post some pictures of hes set up, your see why i gave it to him. thats why ive brought a cur caiman, so i can keep it indoors


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Jibber said:


> i got a new job and didnt get to spend enough time with it, and a mate of mine owns 3, and a tank which is about 15ft x 15ft! he said he'll take it. ill post some pictures of hes set up, your see why i gave it to him. thats why ive brought a cur caiman, so i can keep it indoors


Spend enough time with it? It's a Caiman not a dog ha 

Yeah would be good to see your friends set up pal. Also do you have any pics of your self and the caiman :whistling2:

Cheers 
Seb


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

got a couple of pics when i very first got my specy, lost alot of older photos when i plug my iphone in and it wiped everything off.





































going through these pics make me really miss the guy. if only they would stay that size :2thumb:


----------



## Sammo (Jun 17, 2009)

Jibber said:


> i got a new job and didnt get to spend enough time with it, and a mate of mine owns 3, and a tank which is about 15ft x 15ft! he said he'll take it. ill post some pictures of hes set up, your see why i gave it to him. thats why ive brought a cur caiman, so i can keep it indoors


Haha you're so full of shit Ryan..

You told me the spec caiman died and you didn't know why, you don't have a DWAL and you're an electrician and you work for you Dad and have done since I've known you!

I've always known you talk shit but seriously...


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Sammo said:


> Haha you're so full of shit Ryan..
> 
> You told me the spec caiman died and you didn't know why, you don't have a DWAL and you're an electrician and you work for you Dad and have done since I've known you!
> 
> I've always known you talk shit but seriously...


oh ...!


----------



## Sammo (Jun 17, 2009)

Apologies for the language btw, just realised.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

fangsy said:


> oh ...! Dear..........


Lets see how this unfolds....


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

sweet!!!
really good mate nice to see a nice big enclosure with a nice big water area


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Southerncopperhead said:


> sweet!!!
> really good mate nice to see a nice big enclosure with a nice big water area


Thanks buddy:2thumb:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Sammo said:


> Haha you're so full of shit Ryan..
> 
> You told me the spec caiman died and you didn't know why, you don't have a DWAL and you're an electrician and you work for you Dad and have done since I've known you!
> 
> I've always known you talk shit but seriously...


As harsh as this sounds i thought rubbish of this guy's "advice" at first, im not a croc expert but i do keep mine in great health and any problem that i faced when i first got mine was quickly overcame.

Your too right about exposing this guy, underground keeper's give us(even me even though the DWAL doesn't apply to me because i'm in Southern Ireland) all a bad name.
If he wanted to keep them he should have done it properly.
He even exposed himself on a public forum about him keeping this animal, you say he has no DWAL and im sure he knows what will happen if he gets caught, so his move wasnt the smartest.
I remeber a few months back someone was caught threw this forum for having a spec with no license and he didnt even talk about it, he had it in his signature, but the good thing about him he caiman was alive, it was a good sized animal that looked very well.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Do these ever get tame?


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

E80 said:


> Do these ever get tame?


My one will ripp you a new one if you give him a chance, ive seen a tame one on youtube, but wouldnt trust it as far as i can throw it.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Razorscale said:


> My one will ripp you a new one if you give him a chance, ive seen a tame one on youtube, but wouldnt trust it as far as i can throw it.


Guess not then lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Razorscale said:


> My one will ripp you a new one if you give him a chance, ive seen a tame one on youtube, but wouldnt trust it as far as i can throw it.


 
But its only small so you could prob throw it a fair way LOL.

Does look good though I so want one, the guy who got caught with the spec off here was sent to jail but what for exactly I havent been able to find out if it was related to the spec or not.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> But its only small so you could prob throw it a fair way LOL.
> 
> Does look good though I so want one, the guy who got caught with the spec off here was sent to jail but what for exactly I havent been able to find out if it was related to the spec or not.


Yeah could throw it a fair bit :lol2:

I wonder how long his sentence is and how big a fine was slapped in his face.
Think this Jibber guy got nicked? because he hasen't being on in awhile, hes usually on everyday handing out advice like a expert. :whistling2:


----------



## Sammo (Jun 17, 2009)

Razorscale said:


> Yeah could throw it a fair bit :lol2:
> 
> I wonder how long his sentence is and how big a fine was slapped in his face.
> Think this Jibber guy got nicked? because he hasen't being on in awhile, hes usually on everyday handing out advice like a expert. :whistling2:


As far as I know he hasn't been! He doesn't have the spec caimen anymore so could the authorities actually do anything?

I know he's an idiot for keeping a DWA without the license but I didn't want to land him a prison sentence/hefty fine! Hopefully he'll learn from this and doesn't get himself killed in the future, not only for his sake but for all you guys who keep these animals because let's face it, it's not great press!


----------

